# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Ndihmë për tu dobësuar!

## rm_renald

Pershendetje! Doja te dija se si mund te dobesohem. kam degjuar per disa cajra si Green Tee(Caji Jeshil) dhe caji Wu-Long. E di qe mund te jene te demshem por sme intereson aspak. Dietat sbejne asnje lloj efekti kam nje muaj qe ha vetem sallate jeshile te alternuar me palester dhe skam rene fare. kam degjuar dhe per dietologe!
Ju lutem me ndihmoni!

 :i ngrysur:

----------


## donna76

Caji jeshil te ndihmon per tu pastruar vetem,nuk te dobeson.
nje muaj eshte pak per te pare rezultate. mos kerko dieta ketu se nuk eshte e thene qe jan te pershtatshme per te gjithe.
nje mendim te jap une mos perdor shume kripe dhe pi uje bam .

----------


## Morning star

jo gabim te uji.. se uji te hap stomakun edhe kerkon sa me shume buke.. aq me pak lengje aq me mire eshte.

----------


## donna76

Morning star po mire atehere ha  dhe mos pi gje se te hapet stomaku. te kan dhene cmimin Pulitzer per dieta ty :kryqezohen:

----------


## Ermelita

Une e kam patur kete problem dhe a e di si kam vepruar ?

kam ngrene ushqime normale por gjithnje kam ngelur e gjysmengopur, kam hipur dhe britur shkallet njezet here ne dite, plus gjate veres  ne plash kam ecur shume.
Rezultatet kane qene dhe jane edhe sot evidente.

----------


## Urban

Vraponi !! vetem vrapi sos punë  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zhorzhi

degjojeni urbanin se e ka nga eksperienca ai..................mos rini vetem ne urban.

----------


## Urban

behuni rural  :ngerdheshje:  vraponi pak pas deleve

----------


## SaS

> jo gabim te uji.. se uji te hap stomakun edhe kerkon sa me shume buke.. aq me pak lengje aq me mire eshte.


aspak per nje trup ne forme te pakten dy litra uje ne dite jane te domosdoshme !!!eshte pikerisht uji qe ben te mundur mbarvajtjen e metabolizmit !!! edhe konsumoni ushqime te fresketa te stines !!!

----------


## TOKIO HOTEL

ska mundesi te hash vetem sallat dhe mos te dobsohesh!!!!edhe tek dietolloga te shkosh ti ti jep te gjitha gjerat me pesh,duhet te hash pak edhe te dish car te hash,palestra te forzon po per tu dobesuar duhet te besh te pakten 6 muaj sport qe te shofesh rexultat,e vetmja esht shko tek dietolloga te bej analizat e gjakut dhe ta thot ajo car te hash e car jo edhe duhet te hash me pesh,

----------


## friendlyboy1

provo te blesh dicka qe ka chitosine, shiko ne google per chitosine esht bllokus shum i mir i yndyrnave kurse per karbohidrate ka me qindra pilula herbale qe mund ti marresh para se te hash ushqim. 
sigurisht menyra me e mir esht diet normale dhe ushtrim fizik i rregullt por meqe ko nuk qenka e mundshme mund ti kthehesh alternatives se pilulave per disa koh

----------


## baby^girl

Durim durim, Duhet pak vullnet te dobsohesh. 

E para, te dobsohesh duhet te kombinosh dhe ushqimin dhe palestren. te dyja bejn efektin ne bashkpunim. Per rezultat te mire duhet te shikosh sa shume ha dhe se c'fare ha. dhe gjithashtu te shkon ne palester. Nqs e ke serjozisht dhe i ke ven detyre vetes ater vertet do ndryshosh, jo ti po trupi jot te pakten.

Prandaj e para mos rri shume ne forum, por shko qe tani dhe fillo ushtrimet. Duhet te kesh nje diet te fort qe te ndihmoj ty, duke bere ushtrime. Nqs ke mundsi shko ne farmaci dhe kerkoka (multi-vitamins)-Jan vitamina te pergjithshme.Menyra me e mire eshte te hash cdo 3-4ore, nga pak qe te mbash metabolismin up. 
C'fare te hash? Well, ca gjera jan dhe te ditura, nuk duhet te besh shkolle, qe te dish c'fare i ben mire trupit dhe c'fare mos ta fusesh fare ne goj. 
Dhe ne palester duhet te shkosh 5-6 here ne jave, per 35-60 minuta. Ne fillim kur do te humbesh pesh, ben me shume (cardio) vrap, bicikleta, etj. dhe me von pasi ke humbur disa kile ater duhet te fillosh kombinimin ( cardio+ weights) dmth pesha, qe te ndihmoj per te formuar muskujt. Te them te drejten ti duhet te maresh nje trajner aty ne palester.

Bej keto dhe shife si do jesh per disa muaj, s'do i besosh syve si ke ndryshuar. Mere serjozisht dhe vertet jo vetem do kenaqesh nga rezultati, po dhe do jetosh nje jete me "Healthy".

Te uroj vullnet dhe t'ja dalesh mban. Good luck

----------


## dardajan

> Pershendetje! Doja te dija se si mund te dobesohem. kam degjuar per disa cajra si Green Tee(Caji Jeshil) dhe caji Wu-Long. E di qe mund te jene te demshem por sme intereson aspak. Dietat sbejne asnje lloj efekti kam nje muaj qe ha vetem sallate jeshile te alternuar me palester dhe skam rene fare. kam degjuar dhe per dietologe!
> Ju lutem me ndihmoni!


Nese e kani seriozisht  lexoni ne fillim  kete teme http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=80701

Pastaj mbasi ta keni  lexuar dhe  kuptuar temen  do  t'ju  jap  une  dieten per tu  dobesuar .

Me  pelqejne  ata  njerez  qe  kujdesen   per   paraqitjen  dhe  shendetin e tyre .

----------


## BekArt

> Pershendetje! Doja te dija se si mund te dobesohem. kam degjuar per disa cajra si Green Tee(Caji Jeshil) dhe caji Wu-Long. E di qe mund te jene te demshem por sme intereson aspak. Dietat sbejne asnje lloj efekti kam nje muaj qe ha vetem sallate jeshile te alternuar me palester dhe skam rene fare. kam degjuar dhe per dietologe!
> Ju lutem me ndihmoni!


Se pari ti duhesh ta kalkulosh (BMI = Body Mass Index) qe ta dish sa eshte pesha idele per gjatsine tende e sa kilogram te  tepert ke. Duhet te kesh shume vullnet qe te ndermarish masa qe te heqish kilogramet e tepert . Per ate me se mire eshte te konsultosh nje dietologe, por dudet ta dish se shtimi i peshes behet me se shumti nga kalorite e "Meshefura" qe ne i marim duke shikur TV, lexuar etj. Nuk duhet asesi te pime cola ose lengje tjera si lengjet e frutave qe kane shume sheqer, poashtu asesi chips,kikirika, karamele, biskota qe ne i hame gjate dites pa e llogaritur si ushqim. Sa me pak "hidrate te karbonit" buke, pasta, patate,oriz .Sa me pak yndyre vaj, gjalpe,majoneze dhe salca qe permbajne shume yndyre. Duhet te hashe shume perime  ose mish pule, peshk te gjitha te pregaditura me pak vaj ulliri...
Kaq per fillim kurre ta marish ket pune me seriozitet besoj se edhe do tie arish te dobsohesh.........
Pershemdetje

----------


## Nice_Boy

Tek ne shqipet ndodh cmos.. se ne ham buk pa kontroll..!!

Mos hani shum + mos pini uj/langje.. se ato te bejn me ngrene shum buk..

Ne mengjes si te zgjohesh.. pin uj te vluar ( Kshtu kam marr disa info nga revista te mjekut qe flasin per dobesim ) Tani te dalesh ne at mengjes te vraposh me rounde.. Njeher 10 min tani 20.. tani 30 e kshtu me rrall derisa ti te lodhesh mire e mire tani te kthehesh ne shtepi dhe te hash peme edhe mish peshku.. kshtu shkruan edhe pse mua spo ma merr mendja haha.. 

Po un per vete sme ka ndodh ta bej test nje gja te till.. por kshtu vetem po lexoj dhe po te them ty..

Ishalla ja arrin.. qellimit

----------

